# Alex's 1999 Audi A6 Quattro Conversion



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

That's a nice car, a bit heavy and with lead it will be very heavy.
An 11" forklift motor might do the trick if you can find one. Repairing/replacing your tranny might be the best option given your likely limited power and heavy awd car. Is there a manual shifting mode for the transmission? It would also make you idle the motor (can the open revolt do this yet?) which would let your power steering etc work at low speeds when you need it, assuming you keep the stock stuff and run it off the tail shaft of a motor (if it has one).

Good luck!


----------



## abelenkiy (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for answering.

_ "An 11" forklift motor might do the trick if you can find one. "_

Is there a minimum rpm/hp I should be looking at?

_ "Repairing/replacing your tranny might be the best option given your likely limited power and heavy awd car. Is there a manual shifting mode for the transmission? It would also make you idle the motor (can the open revolt do this yet?) which would let your power steering etc work at low speeds when you need it, assuming you keep the stock stuff and run it off the tail shaft of a motor (if it has one)."_

I don't mind losing the AWD functionality.
It does have manual shifting mode.
I definitely don't want to idle. Is there any way at all without idle to make it run on the tranny?
I don't mind getting a few small pumps, etc... to get the power steering/brakes working.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

It's a heavy car and automatic/PS. I would consider seriously the soliton 1....


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

I believe it should not be too hard to source a transmission from the FWD variant. A breaker might be interested in trading parts?


----------



## abelenkiy (May 25, 2012)

I will try to find a manual transmission to trade with someone towards the latter part of the project. I assume the motor/transmission adapter will have the same pattern on both manual and automatic.
I have also bought a motor this weekend. Baldor EM2515T 20HP 1765RPM 230/460V usable at 208V, 47/23.5A 230LBs, 93% efficiency and PF 86.
Got a great deal $125, not sure if it will be the best for the car, if its not i can always use it to test the controller.
If anyone in the NY area is looking for a motor, i found a recycling place on craigslist that has a bunch of these and their heavier brothers with 25HP. They had two pallets

Thank you
Alex Belenkiy


----------



## abelenkiy (May 25, 2012)

Good day everybody,
Long time no post. 
Here is my progress so far:
Removed the engine and its friends(exhaust/cats/alternator/starter/radiator), leaving transmission in.
I have pictures posted on my blog, www . yitsupport . com
Bought a steel plate and will try to drill it to make an adapter this weekend.


----------



## abelenkiy (May 25, 2012)

Sorry that's www . Nyitsupport . Com


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

how did your a6 work out?

did you stick with auto or manual transmission? any huge surprises? make/but your tranny adaptor?


----------



## abelenkiy (May 25, 2012)

Unfortunately i had to abandon the project. Between work and family had no time at all.

Learned some lessons along the way and will try again in the future.
Next time i will make or buy the controller and all parts before getting the car. Will also get a better car that is made in the US or has cheap parts readily available.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

abelenkiy said:


> Unfortunately i had to abandon the project. Between work and family had no time at all.
> 
> Learned some lessons along the way and will try again in the future.
> Next time i will make or buy the controller and all parts before getting the car. Will also get a better car that is made in the US or has cheap parts readily available.


hopefully you can buy a car that doesn't need a lot of new parts.  perhaps CV half-shafts, clutch-plate, new brakes, and new shocks to get it ready for 100k of EV life, right?!


sorry to hear you had to ditch the audi, I was hoping to get a synopsis of the build....

most ev parts you could collect ahead of time, but obviously the tranny adaptor is a last minute thing. oh well, good luck in getting back to it someday!


----------

